# خلية جو ..... طاقة حرة بمعنى الكلمة .....بين الحقيقة و الوهم



## ميداد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني لقد قمت بصنع خلية لانتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام صفائح ستانلس استيل التي اصبحت معروفة ولكن الذي لاحظته هو شيء لا يتصوره العقل أي لم استطع تحليله .
 لقد ازلت التغذية عن الخلية ووضعت مقياس الآفومتر ولاحظت وجود تيار كهربائي ضعيف أي بالميكرو امبير وبقي التيار رغم انه لا توجد تغذية على الخلية مدة طويلة تتجاوز الشهر وهذا التيار يقلب قطبيته من قياس الى آخر . رغم انني قمت بملامسة سلكي الخلية ببعضهما متوقعا انها تعمل عمل المكثف فيجب ان يفرغ التيار بهذه الحالة ولكن لم يفرغ ومازال موجودا .
فما هو تفسير هذه الظاهرة وهل من الممكن انتاج تيار اكبر أي تطوير هذه العملية في انتاج كهرباء صالحة للاستهلاك .
أنا قرأت عن خلية جو المشهورة في كتاب الطاقة الحرة في مكتبة سايكوجين فلاحظت تشابها كبيرا بينهما .
من نتائج تجاربي :
1- الخلية تنتج كهرباء ولكن ليست مثل الكهرباء التقليدية أي كهرباء مستمرة ولكن تقلب قطبيتها بشكل عشوائي أي لايوجد زمن معين لقلب القطبية .
2- صنعت خلية من الالمنيوم ولاحظت تشكل رغوة بيضاء بكمية كبيرة ولا اعرف ما هي هذه المادة بالضبط
3- وضعت بندول فوق الخلية ولاحظت تحرك البندول بشكل دائري باتجاه عقارب الساعة وهذا دليل على ان الخلية تستقطب الأثير مع العلم ان الاثير غير معترف عليه علميا ولكنني مؤمن بوجوده فهو الطاقة المحركة التي تدخل في جميع ذرات المادة 
ارجو من الاخوة تفسير هذه الظاهرة لانها طاقة حرة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى .


---------------------المشرف
تم دمج الموضوعان 

​ *خلية جو ....استخراج الطاقة الكونية (الارغون) ... كتاب عربي يشرح *

*خلية جو joe cell*

الى هذا الموضوع لعدم تشتت المواضيع


----------



## ahmed cod (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ياباشا علي الموضوع
ياريت لو عند حضرتك نسخه الكترونيه من الكتاب المذكور ترفعها
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن ان ترفع لنا صورة من الخلية ؟ 

او فديو ؟ لانه اقرب للشرح والتحليل

المهم 

نحن نعيش فى جو مشحون بالطاقة 
بداية من طاقة الكهرباء الكونية بين الكواكب والمجرات وهنا من استطاع استخدمهالتوليد كهرباء 

او الكهرباء الاستاتيكية وهنالك من طور خلايا يمكنه انتاج الكهرباء منمنها 
اوالموجات الاسلكية للجهزة مثل محطات الراديو والتلفاز والموبيلات المحمول وخلافة وهى يمكن ان تولد كهرباء منها

وفى انتظار الصور وشكرا


----------



## ميداد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا هو موقع سايكوجين ولكنه مقفل حاليا وسوف يفتتح من جديد في 15/12/2008
http://www.sykogene.com/


----------



## king0468 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عضو1 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي عليك بالأجتهاد والمتابعه لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## كارماستر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اتوقع ان هذه الطاقة ماهي الا طاقة مخزونة بسبب عمل الالواح عمل المتسعات حيث ان الوسط فيها هو الماء بدل الالكتروليت والله اعلم


----------



## ميداد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم قصدك انه ممكن ان تعمل عمل المكثف .
لكن اذا كان هذا هو السبب فان المكثف يفرغ طاقته بمجرد تلامس قطبيه وهذا ما لم يحصل في هذه الخلية بقي التيار موجود واضيف ان هذا التيار لاينقص بزيادة المقاومة اي قمت بوصل الخلية الى عدة ملفات على التسلسل ولم يتغير شيء في هذا التيار يعني هذه ليست كهرباء تقليدية التي نعرفها هذه نوع آخر من الكهرباء جديدة علينا .
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير .


----------



## ابودواهي (19 فبراير 2009)

ميداد قال:


> اخي الكريم قصدك انه ممكن ان تعمل عمل المكثف .
> لكن اذا كان هذا هو السبب فان المكثف يفرغ طاقته بمجرد تلامس قطبيه وهذا ما لم يحصل في هذه الخلية بقي التيار موجود واضيف ان هذا التيار لاينقص بزيادة المقاومة اي قمت بوصل الخلية الى عدة ملفات على التسلسل ولم يتغير شيء في هذا التيار يعني هذه ليست كهرباء تقليدية التي نعرفها هذه نوع آخر من الكهرباء جديدة علينا .
> ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير .


 

المهم هو ربط الملفات على التوازي لملاحضة هل زيادة التيار تؤثر الجهد وشكرا


----------



## zeid25 (20 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم
اولا لم تذكر نوع الكهرليت المستعمل ( أي تركيب المحلول )
ثانيا من الممكن أن تحصل مثل هذه النتائج وذلك لسبب بسيط :
إن صفائح المعدن التي تستعملها ليست نقية بالمعنى العلمي وبالتالي يوجد بها نسبة من
الشوائب هذا ما يكون دائما في الصناعة وفي الحياة العملية وبالتالي سيكون في نفس
اللوح مزدوجة كهربائية تفني بعضها البعض وليس من الضروري أن تتطابق معطيات اللوح 
الأول مع الثاني وبالتالي من الممكن ان يكون هناك بعض الفرق في الكمون والذي يمكن أن يؤدي
الى الحصول على نتائج غير متوقعة والله اعلم
.
:85:


----------



## pauvre (20 فبراير 2009)

*اخي العزيز الرغوة البيضاء التي شاهدتها هي اكسيد الالمنيوم و لهذا يجب استخدام معدن الستانلس ستيل و هو المعدن الذي تصنع منه خزانات المياه تجده في محلات اللحام*


----------



## alsane (22 فبراير 2009)

ميداد قال:


> اخواني لقد قمت بصنع خلية لانتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام صفائح ستانلس استيل التي اصبحت معروفة ولكن الذي لاحظته هو شيء لا يتصوره العقل أي لم استطع تحليله .
> لقد ازلت التغذية عن الخلية ووضعت مقياس الآفومتر ولاحظت وجود تيار كهربائي ضعيف أي بالميكرو امبير وبقي التيار رغم انه لا توجد تغذية على الخلية مدة طويلة تتجاوز الشهر وهذا التيار يقلب قطبيته من قياس الى آخر . رغم انني قمت بملامسة سلكي الخلية ببعضهما متوقعا انها تعمل عمل المكثف فيجب ان يفرغ التيار بهذه الحالة ولكن لم يفرغ ومازال موجودا .
> فما هو تفسير هذه الظاهرة وهل من الممكن انتاج تيار اكبر أي تطوير هذه العملية في انتاج كهرباء صالحة للاستهلاك .
> أنا قرأت عن خلية جو المشهورة في كتاب الطاقة الحرة في مكتبة سايكوجين فلاحظت تشابها كبيرا بينهما .
> ...


أولا-عندما فصلت التيار عن الخلية ,ما زال هناك اكسجين وهيدروجين مذابين في الماء حيث حدث تفاعل بينهما وانتاج تيار كهربائي
حيث ما يعرف الان بخلية الهيدروجين بانتاج تيار كهربائي عن طريق امرار غازي o2وh2 على صفئح فولاذ.
ثانيا-هذه الرغوة البيضاء عباره عن تحلل الامنيوم وتفاعله مع o2
ثالثا-وضعت البندول فوق الخلية-هل الخلية متصلة بتيار كهربائي,اذا كانت متصلة-كما نعلم اذا مر تيار كهربائي في موصل فانه يتولد مجال مغناطيسي حول الموصل فانا اعتقد قد اثر هذا على البندول


----------



## Monatomic Gold (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الساده الأفاضل خلية جو أو joe cell هي خلية معروفة عالمياً ومبتكر الخلية رجل من أستراليا وهناك تسجيلات فيديو لهذا الرجل يشرح فيها كيفية عمل هذه الخلية العجيبة بل ويوجد على مواقع كثيرة كتب إلكترنية معروضة للرفع بدون مقابل تشرح كيفية بناء هذه الخلية والتي يحلو للبعض أن يسميها الخيلة الظاهرة و الخلية الحية ويجب أن أضيف في هذا المقام أن هناك مجموعات للمجربين على ال yahoo تسمى joe cell 2 group الإشتراك في هذه المجموعات يوفر للكثيرين معلومات غزيرة عن شتى أنواع الطاقة الحرة ومن المعروف أن هذه الخلية يجب أن تمر بثلاثة مراحل لتصل إلى مرحلة إنتاج الأورجون وهي المرحلة التي يمكن من خلالها إستخدامها في دفع أي مركبة تعمل بمحرك إحتراق داخلي هذا بعد تركيبها في مكان محدد داخل حوض السيارة أما عن أخر الأخبار عن هذه الخلية هو تمكن مبتكر لا يريد الإفصاح عن إسمه في تطوير الخلية إلى شكل جديد لا يعاد شحنه أوتزويده بالماء سالب الشحنة وأسماها خلية بروتون proton cell .
لكي تبني هذه الخلية و تجعلها قادرة على إدارة محرك إحتراك داخلي يجب أن تلتزم بقواعد محددة تتلخص فيما يلي:-
أولاً الحديد المستخدم في البناء يجب أن يكون من نوع من الإستينلاس ستيل الذي لا ينجذب إلى أقل مجال مغناطيسي ويفضل الخبراء في هذا المجال أن يكونL316 .
ثانياً الخلية في أبسط تكوين لها تتكون من أربعةإسطوانات متداخلة داخل بعضها البعض بينها مسافات فاصلة متساوية وتوضع بين كل فاصل من هذه المسافات الفاصلة قطع من مادة عازلة كهربياً وتختار هذه المادة بعناية شديدة و من أشهر المواد المستخدمة في العزل مادة الأبونايت والزجاج 0
ثالثاً لا يستعمل في هذه الخلية ماء الصنبور ولا الماء المقتر لأنه يسمى عند المتخصصين في هذا المجال بالماء الميت ولذلك يستعملون ماء الأمطار ومياه بعض الينابيع والأنهار لأنها في رأيهم مياه حية0
وهناك تفاصيل كثيرة لمن أراد الإطلاع0000


----------



## سايكوجين (6 مارس 2010)

*ارجوكم ساعدوني*

الى كل من يملك البحوث والكتب الخاصة بموقع سايكوجين وخاصة مجموعة السر الاعظم فليرسلها الى ايميلي ارجوكم لاني محتاجها في اكمال بحثي كما اني لم اتمكن من ان اسحبها من الموقع لانه تم اغلاقه
ولم استطع ان اقوم بدفع المبلغ المقرر للموقع في سبيل الشراء لانني قد وصلت في الوقت الضائع في سبيل شرائه والذي له صلة كبيرة بم نشرتموه في مقالتكم فارجوكم لاتبخلوا علية بهذه البحوث واوصلوها على ايميلي 


 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## ricielectric (7 مارس 2010)

http://www.sykogene.com/Products/MATRIX/HOWTORDER.asp


----------



## salihabeeb (18 أبريل 2010)

الأخ سايكوجين
الموقع وتنزيل الكتب لم يغلق ارجو ان تتبع هذا لرابط 

http://www.sykogene.com/Products/INDEX.asp


----------



## saed4529 (12 يوليو 2010)

هل موقع سايكوجين مغلق


----------



## فهد عيروط (3 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم لدي كل ما تحتاجه من مكتبة سايكوجين إن شاء الله
إذا كنت لا زلت تحتاجها فهي لدي


----------



## صفوان اصف (23 فبراير 2011)

فهد عيروط قال:


> أخي الكريم لدي كل ما تحتاجه من مكتبة سايكوجين إن شاء الله
> إذا كنت لا زلت تحتاجها فهي لدي


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ فهد عيروطي
ابحث عن كتب الطاقة الحرة من الجزء السادس فما يليه و الصادرة عن موقع سايكوجين
كما ابحث عن الكتاب المتعلق بالاهرامات من نفس الموقع
واذا كان لديك المجموعة الكامله للسر الاعظم فتكون اديت لي خدمة كبيرة
علما بأن موقع سايكوجين مغلق


----------



## المدرس الجديد (25 فبراير 2011)

السبب حسب ماأظن هو التفاعل الحاصل بين المعادن المختلفة والسائل الالكترولايتي الذي يساعد على توليد الكهربائية المستمرة وهذا معاكس لعملية تحليل الماء كهربائيا الى اوكسجين وهيدروجين


----------



## kyoto1880 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي بارك الله بك هل لي بكل الكتب التي عندك والتي نشرت على موقع سايكوجين انا من العراق لقد اهلكتنا الانقطاعات الكهربائية فارجوا منك المساعدة تحياتي لك .


----------



## حيدر الشمري 1969 (6 يوليو 2011)

YouTube - ‪Japanese water powered car 2‬‏
اخي العزيز ارجوك انت والاخوة الافاضل انضروا الى هذا الفديو هذا ما يتكلم عنه الاخ الكريم حول خروج طاقة من الخلية التي صنعها لانتاج الهيدروجين.


----------



## الثعلب2000 (6 يوليو 2011)

*خلية جو ....استخراج الطاقة الكونية (الارغون) ... كتاب عربي يشرح طريقة التصنيع....كامل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
شباب الطاقة الحرة تحية وبعد :
يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز...{وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ }الأنبياء33 ويقول ايضاَ ...{لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ }يس40
المتمعن في هذه الايات يجد ان كل شئ في هذا الكون يسبح في شئ سماه المولى تبارك وتعالى ( الفلك ) كما تفسر هذه الايات لكن هل هذا الشى هو الفراغ ؟؟!! هل يسبح الشىء في الفراغ .؟؟؟؟ 
العلماء اهل العلم المنهجى رفضو الى وقت قريب وجود نوع من المادة بين الكواكب والمجرات ولكن حالياً اعترفو بها وسموها ( مادة الظلام الكوني ) او (المادة السوداء ) وعدة تسميات اخرى ..
هذا دليل آخر ان ليس كل ما يقوله العلم المنهجي صحيح او كل ما يعجز عن تفسيره يعتبره خزعبلات او هرطقة علمية او حتى يعتبرها مسائل لا تستحق البحث ويسخر بعض المطبلين والمزمرين اصحاب الشهادات العلمية دون فكر علمي حقيقي للسخرية والتفسيرات التى تتوافق مع ما يدعونه العلم الحديث ..
خلية جو ...إثبات عظيم لا يقبل الشك على الطاقة الكونية (الارغون )
خلية جو خلية بسيطة تتآلف اربع او ثلاث اسطوانات من الستانلس ستيل متداخلة قطرها بالتوالى (2 + 3 + 4+5 انش ) او (3+4+5 انش ) وارتفاعها 25 سم 
المختر هو شاب استرالي سمى نفسه جو إكس ولا تلومه لانه تعرض لتهديد بالقتل بسبب اختراعه 
كنت املك كتاب عن الخلية بالغة الانكليزية ولكن الله وفق من قام بترجمة هذا الكتاب الى العربية وهو 
( الكاتب علاء الحلبي ) 
صاحب سلسة الطاقة الحرة ... يشرح هذا الكتاب الطرق التفصيلية لبناء خلية جو 
ويعطى فكرة عن نوع الطاقة المستمده و يشرح عن طريقة استخلاص هذه الطاقة وبعض الاراء عنها
والمعجز عنها انه يمكن تشغيل كل انواع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي على هذه الخلية و المعجز اكثر انه بعد التشغيل بفتره تفصل عن خرطوم تزويد الوقود وربطها بأحد براغي تثبيت المحرك ..؟!!!
لتحميل الكتاب أضغط هنا​


----------



## المجبري جالو (6 يوليو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك على الكتاب_


----------



## mhmdmh (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا 
الى الامام يا جدع


----------



## omar_2020 (9 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع 
وهحاول انشاء الله تنفيذ الخلية


----------



## SMART2TROY (12 يوليو 2011)

*مولد سيدي الحلبي*

السلام عليكم 
أولا أحب أشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع لظني بأنه أراد الخير لنا, ولك أن تعرف يا أخي أنني كلما وقفت في طابور البنزين ثمانون المعروف في مصر لدينا مع ازمته والتي جاءت بعد ازمة السولار وقبلها أنبوبة البوتاجاز وقبلها تعرضي لمعلومات بتعرض العالم لمجاعة بسبب اتجاه الدول الغنية الى تحويل الحبوب الغذائية الى وقود بديل للبترول فيما يعرف بالطاقة البيولوجية وكلما تعرضت لمثل هذه المأسي وأنا أحلم بتلك الطاقة الحرة لذلك وهذا عرض مسبق لموقفى ا
و أحب أقول أن الطاقة موضوع تقام فيه ابحاث ودراسات أكثر من أي مجال أخر وذلك لان كل المجالات الاخرى من البحوث ماهي في النهاية الا البحث في كلمة الطاقة هذه 
لذلك لا أرى أنني أستطيع أن أفتى وأنا من لا أعلم الاغلبية العظمى من العلوم في موضوع يدور حول كلمة الطاقة ولكن ربما اتكلم عنها في صورة قوة ازاحة اجهاد وهكذا مما درسته في الهندسة المدنية ولذلك لن اتعرض لحقيقة وجود صورة طاقة لا نعرفها أو غير موجودة أو موجودة ويعرفها القلائل وينكرونها عن العالم ولكني سأعرض بعض العجائب للكتاب المقدم منكم مشكورا والتي هي ليست تخيلات وليست افكار أو حتى احلام بل أنها العجائب والمعجزات لسيدنا الحلبى والمبروك جو

.خلية حية!!!؟؟؟؟ وطاقة حية !!؟؟؟يدور المحرك الاحتراق الداخلي بالطاقة الحية الغير مفهومة ويدور أفضل اذا تم توصيل مخرج الخلية الحية ببراغي المحرك الميكانيكي التركيب ؟الطاقة الناتجة عن الخلية تعتمد على نوايا الانسان المستخدم لها؟؟الطاقة الناتجة ربما تشفي من الامراض وربما تصيب الانسان بالامراض؟؟؟ماء مخصوص ؟؟؟؟تعريف الحضارة الاسلامية لهذه الطاقة الناتجة هي كلمة البركة؟؟؟الاورغون والاثير حقيقة علمية معروفة والعلماء ينكرونها؟؟؟

أخي الفاضل اذا رجعت لكتاب الحلبي هذا وركزت على ماذكرته لك فانك ستسأل نفسك

ماذا ترك الحلبي لكتاب الخيال العلمي؟؟؟؟ليس هو السؤال

ماذا ترك الحلبي للعلم والعلماء؟؟؟ليس هذا السؤال


السؤال هو



ماذا ترك الحلبي وخليته لله في خلقه؟؟


بالتوفيق 
​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (13 يوليو 2011)

العضو : SMART2TROY 
تحية وبعد : ارجو ان تكون بصحة وعافية .
قضية ان تنكر ما جاء في الكتاب وما يعرضه فهذا شآنك ولكن ما لم يعجبني في ردك الكريم هو سؤالك الاخير (*ماذا ترك الحلبي وخليته لله في خلقه؟؟*) اولا هذا سؤال لا يدل على تمكن الايمان من قلبك ( الايمان بالله وقدرته الغير محدوده و قوله الكريم " {ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ }المؤمنون14 " وهذه الآيه تبين وجود خالقين آخرين غير الله وذالك حتى يستطيع عقل الانسان المقارنه بين ما يصنعون وما خلق الله ....
يا صديقي : الكاتب علاء الحلبي هو مترجم وليس عالم او حتى درس العلوم التطبيقية ولكنه آمن بالطاقة الحره ولحق إيمانه و أراد ان يلفت نظر الناس الى هذه العلوم .... 
اما العضو المدعو د. حسين فأنا فاقد الامل في مناقشته او التوصل معه الى اي مشترك في الطاقة الحرة 
ودمتم بخير​


----------



## pic2007 (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب المهم وعلى كل تلك الجهود المميزة 

وان كنت أرجو ممن يملك نسخة من كتاب الذهب أحادي الذرة لنفس المؤلف السيد علاء الحلبي أن يرفع لنا منه نسخة في هذا القسم بهدف الاطلاع وله جزيل الشكر


لا أعرف ان كان قد تم حذف بعض المشاركات؟ ولأي سبب تم ذلك لكن لفت نظري رابط قدمه أحدهم وهو باللغة الفرنسية مع العلم أن هذا العضو كان قد اعترض على تقديم رابط باللغة الفرنسية في موضوع آخر وهو ما اعتبرته وقتها أن ذاك العضو يجهل اللغة الفرنسية واذا به يقوم بأمر مخالف؟

في هذه الخلية أعتقد أن هناك خرق لقانون الفعل ورد الفعل في حالة حركة الشحنات بشكل متعامد كما أن تصميم المكثف يجعلني أتذكر وشيعة تيسلا الحلزونية الأمر مشابه تماما وشكرا.


----------



## الثعلب2000 (18 يوليو 2011)

بعض الصور لخلية جو :
المخترع





الخلية اثناء التحضير:








الخلية اثناء العمل 








صوة للخلية النهائية قبل التركيب :





ويمكن البحث في جوجل صور عن طريق الكلمة التالية 
joe cell​


----------



## TinyHacker (18 يوليو 2011)

عذراً لجرأتي..
كنت أنا شخصياً من غير المسلمين.. وكنت ملحداً من الدرجة الأولى..
وكان نصف سبب إسلامي بسبب قناعتي أنه من غير الممكن أن يكون مليار وستمئة مليون مسلم على خطأ.. وأنا على صواب.. فكيف بكم بأن ضعف هذا العدد يؤمن بمصادر الطاقة الحرة ونصف هذا العدد من الناس قد نجحوا في بناء أجهزة لاستثمارها! ولازلتهم أنتم تتجادلون في عدم مصداقيتها!!
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
​


----------



## TinyHacker (21 يوليو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أولا أحب أشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع لظني بأنه أراد الخير لنا, ولك أن تعرف يا أخي أنني كلما وقفت في طابور البنزين ثمانون المعروف في مصر لدينا مع ازمته والتي جاءت بعد ازمة السولار وقبلها أنبوبة البوتاجاز وقبلها تعرضي لمعلومات بتعرض العالم لمجاعة بسبب اتجاه الدول الغنية الى تحويل الحبوب الغذائية الى وقود بديل للبترول فيما يعرف بالطاقة البيولوجية وكلما تعرضت لمثل هذه المأسي وأنا أحلم بتلك الطاقة الحرة لذلك وهذا عرض مسبق لموقفى ا
> و أحب أقول أن الطاقة موضوع تقام فيه ابحاث ودراسات أكثر من أي مجال أخر وذلك لان كل المجالات الاخرى من البحوث ماهي في النهاية الا البحث في كلمة الطاقة هذه
> لذلك لا أرى أنني أستطيع أن أفتى وأنا من لا أعلم الاغلبية العظمى من العلوم في موضوع يدور حول كلمة الطاقة ولكن ربما اتكلم عنها في صورة قوة ازاحة اجهاد وهكذا مما درسته في الهندسة المدنية ولذلك لن اتعرض لحقيقة وجود صورة طاقة لا نعرفها أو غير موجودة أو موجودة ويعرفها القلائل وينكرونها عن العالم ولكني سأعرض بعض العجائب للكتاب المقدم منكم مشكورا والتي هي ليست تخيلات وليست افكار أو حتى احلام بل أنها العجائب والمعجزات لسيدنا الحلبى والمبروك جو
> ...



السلام عليكم..
بالنسبة لخلية جو فإن من السذاجة إنكار عمل مثل هكذا منظومة.. مع إحترامي لجميع الآراء.
من كلام المختبرين فقد أجمع الجميع على أن هذه المنظومة تعمل على طاقة الأورغون.. والتي بذاتها معروفة منذ الأزل عند جميع الحضارات على أنها طاقة حية عاقلة يمكن تسخيرها.

"جميع المظاهر الموجودة في الطبيعة من حولنا تكشف عن وجود طاقة جوهرية واعية في الكون والتي هي تبني المادة وليس العكس كما هو سائد الآن. ويتم ذلك عن طريق استخدام الموجات الكمية والجزيئية بطريقة ذكية بواسطة طاقة تصدر منها تلقائياً لتكوين المادة بمختلف أشكالها.."

"من كتاب طاقة الأورغون - علاء الحلبي"

ذكر الكاتب عدة أمثلة لتجارب أجراها الكثير من علماء البايولوجيا، ثم تحدث عن هذه الظاهرة تحت اسم (التطافر الحيوي) وشرحها بالتفصيل وسأذكر واحد من الأمثلة فقط..

أولاً أخبرنا بأن نحضر إناء زجاجي فارغ ونضع في أسفله طبقة رطبة من القطن ونضع فوقها حبة فاصولياء (أو قمح أو أي بذرة أخرى مناسبة) وهذه التجربة معروفة كثيراً عندنا كطلاب مدارس عندما كنا صغاراً.. ولطالما أدهشتنا.. رغم أنه تبدو عادية ومنطقية.
بعد أيام تنمو البذرة وتكبر النبتة..
وزن الإناء قد إزداد بعد نموّها.. هذه الزيادة في الوزن.. وفي المادة المكونة بداخل الإناء.. علما أن الإناء محكم الإغلاق.. ما سببه؟
ثم يتسائل الكاتب عن تكون هذه المواد الزائدة رغم أن البذرة لم تكن تحوي على تلك الكمية الكافية لنمو النبتة..

ثم علق بعد حديثه عن التطافر الحيوي بأن "جميع الكائنات لديها القدرة على خلق العناصر الغذائية الضرورية للبقاء على قيد الحياة، حتى لو تكن هذه العناصر موجودة في البيئة المحيطة بها!". وذكر عشرات التجارب المؤكدة على ذلك.

هذا الحديث وضعته رديفاً للفكرة التي أريد إيصالها.. وهي "وعي هذه الخلية".. 
"الكثير من التجارب أثبتت وجود طاقة في الفراغ قد تكون معروفة عندكم "بـطاقة نقطة الصفر"، بعد أن قاموا بتبريد خلاء مفرغ من الهواء إلى أن يصبح مادون درجة الصفر وهذه درجة حرارة منخفضة جداً بحيث وجب على جميع العناصر والمواد التوقف عن الإهتزاز لإنتاج الحرارة. لكن بدلاً من غياب الطاقة في الفراغ، كان هناك كمية هائلة منها وهي من مصدر غير كهرومغناطيسي إطلاقاً."

ولا أذكر اسم العالم الذي قام بتجاربه على النباتات، بعد أن وصل أعضاء معينة من النبات على أجهزة تحسس حيوية ثم قام بتعريضها لخطر قص أوراقها بالمقص فتحسست الأجهزة وجود توتر في جسم النبات.. ولكن قام زميله بنفس العملية بتهديد النبتة بالقص لكن دون (نيّة) بداخله لقصّها.. فلم تتحسس الأجهزة أي توتر!! العجيب هنا هو أنه بعد تكرار هذه التجربة تبين أن النبتة قادرة على إدراك النوايا.. والتجربة موثقة ومعروفة علمياً.

بعد قراءتي لأحداث هذه التجربة بدأت بجمع أجزاء مشتتة من المعلومات التي قرأتها فيما يخص انتقال الأفكار ضمن المجال الأيثري الكوني بعد خروجه من المجال البايوبلازمي البشري (الهالة).. أدركت اجتهاداً أن خلية جو.. هذا الخزان الحيوي للطاقة ليس من المستحيل أن يمثل منظومة واعية!

لا أريد الخوض في أمور خارجة عن الموضوع الأساسي ولكن هناك الكثير الكثير من التجارب التي تجعل من خلية جو ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة، وفيما يخص الإيثر فجميعنا يعلم عن التجربة المزورة التي جرت عام العام 1881م، والتي قام بها كل من "مايكلسون" و"مورلاي" لإثبات عدم وجود ما يُسمى الأيثر بالمطلق. هذه التجربة أدت إلى الدحض بمصداقية نظرية الأيثر لاستبدالها بنظرية أخرى تدعي بأن الفضاء هو فارغ تماماً والهواء هو بكل بساطة عبارة عن مزيج من غاز الأكسيجين والنيتروجين بالإضافة إلى محتويات ثانوية أخرى. ثم أن ألبرت أينشتاين الأب الروحي للعلوم العصرية الحديثة اعترف بوجود مايسمى بالإيثر! هذا على اعتبار أنكم تصدقون كل ما قاله عالم (شهير) ومحترم كهذا العالم.

وفيما يخص الحركة الدائمة التي لطالما شكلت موضوعا تعاركتم عليه.. أليس مفهوم الذرة الذي تدرسونا إياه في مناهجنا المدرسية بمفهوم مثير للشك؟

بالنهاية.. الأمر يعود لكم يا سادة العلم الحديث.

عذراً لتدخلي.. بالنهاية أنا طرحت (رأيي الشخصي)

إن لم نتوقع اللامتوقع.. فلن نجده أبداً (هيراقليطوس)
​


----------



## ايهابووو (24 يوليو 2011)

سيد ميداد بصراحة موضوعك جميل وقد اعجبني ولكن انت لم تذكر بالتفصيل الممل مثلا هل السائل الذي تغطس فيه

الواح المعدن هو الماء النقي ام ماء فيه املاح ولو بنسبة بسيطة ؟

انتبه فانت قد تكون صنعت الخلية بغرض تفكيك الماء وانتاج الهدروجين بينما تكون انت قد صنعت خلية تشبه لحد ما 

خلية فولتا التي اخترعها العالم فولتا لتوليد الكهرباء وتكون في هذه الحالة وجود الخلية الكهربائية هذه وجود الكهرباء 
التي التقطها مقياسك الكهربائي لمدة شهر كامل 

الموضوع على كل حال اتوقع انه يتعلق بي صفائح المعدن والسائل الذي تغطس فيها ولا يتعلق بشكل او بأخر بالجو

اما خلية الجو وموضوع الاثير فهو شيئ آخر تماما والله اعلم


----------



## الثعلب2000 (26 يوليو 2011)

الاخ : 
 TinyHacker 
تحية وبعد :
قراءة تعليقك السابق عدة مرات واعجبني السرد العلمي الجميل فيه واللغة الهادئة التى تستعملها 
واستنتجت ان افكارنا متقاربه من ناحية الطاقة الحرة وحقيقة المؤامرة و انك من متابعي الكاتب علاء الحلبي 
ارجو منك تزويدي (إذا كان هذا ممكن ) بما تملك من كتب علاء الحلبي واكون لك من الشاكرين​


----------



## jamal baghdady (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للاخ TinyHacker على هذا الطرح الجيد وارجو توضيح تجاربك بالمخططات ان امكن مع شكري وامتناني


----------



## jamal baghdady (28 يوليو 2011)

يرجى عدم الاستعجال بالرفض او القبول للفكرة الموضوع بالنسبة لي على الاقل جديد يجب جمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات عنه قبل الحكم بصدقيته او عدمها .ارجو ممن يمتلك اي معلومة ادراجها في الموقع ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-aoto (7 سبتمبر 2011)

jamal baghdady قال:


> يرجى عدم الاستعجال بالرفض او القبول للفكرة الموضوع بالنسبة لي على الاقل جديد يجب جمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات عنه قبل الحكم بصدقيته او عدمها .ارجو ممن يمتلك اي معلومة ادراجها في الموقع ولكم جزيل الشكر .




شكرا فكرة حلوة​


----------



## exaecho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بكل هدوء

الى عايز يعرف 

ادعوه لقراءة هذه المواقع التى هي عبارة عن براءات اختراع ،طبعا مش من الايام دية !! 

http://www.rexresearch.com/index.htm
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Magnetic_Motors:Howard_Johnson


ابحث اكتب جرب نفسك!!!


تقبلوني
والله المستعان


​


----------



## محمود جبوقجي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار وهو مهم جدا كيف اسقرار الخيلة في وقتنا هذا وابراج الخليوي في كل مكان والراديو في كل سيارة ارجو منك التوضيح


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع حيد جدا وانا ممن بحثو بهذه الطاقه وكنت غير مؤمن بها ولكن ماجمعته عن هذه الطاقه وقراته ايقنت بوجودها وهي موجوده فعلا واللي مابيصدق يجرب تجربة بسيطة من كتاب تيسلا للطاقه وكيف كانو يدعون هذا العالم بالساحر والمجنون ولكنهم اليوم يعملون باختراعاته مشكور اخب الثعلب عل الموضوع وانا بعثت لك على بريدك دارة ميلر تقبل مروري


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 أبريل 2012)

*خلية جو joe cell*





joe cell
وهي عبارة عن اختراع لتوليد طاقة عن طريق تزويد الاسطوانة بالكهرباء (القطب الموجب بالاسطوانة الخارجية والقطب السالب بالاسطوانة الوسط ) الطاقة حسب راى الكاتب عدد من الامبيرات ولم يحدد ولكن في ال youtube وحسب وجهة نظري ان الناتج هو هيدروجين وارحب باي رآى يوضح هذه الظاهرة ,واحترم اي وجهة نظر لاي شخص 
وهي عبارة عن خمسة اسطوانات واحدة داخل الاخرى وتبعد كل اسطوانة عن الاخرى بمسافة ثابتة وتفصل بينها مواد عازلة للكهرباء مثل مطاط ارتفاعها 25 سم وعرض اكبر اسطوانة 12 سم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PavSKCyVrTI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bt--JqceI8
مرفق ( اكروبات ) مقتبس علاء الحلبي من كتاب الكس شيفر


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

​تم دمج الموضوعان 

​ *خلية جو ....استخراج الطاقة الكونية (الارغون) ... كتاب عربي يشرح *

*خلية جو joe cell*

الى هذا الموضوع لعدم تشتت المواضيع و سهولة الرد و النقاش في الموضوع


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

*تجربة الأرجون مع آينشتاين*

آينشتاين















نبذة عن رايش *Wilhelm * *Reich * -*ويلهلم رايش الطبيب النفسي* الذي سمى الطاقة الكونية البدائية بال "orgone"، ودراسة ذلك "orgonomy". 
لدراسة لحل بعض العلاجات و الأمراض باستخدام طاقة الأرجون

و مات. ويلهلم رايش (60 عاما) مرة واحدة الشهير النفسي، المنتسبين والمتتبع لسيغموند فرويد، مؤسس مؤسسة ويلهلم رايش، في الآونة الأخيرة المعروفة لممارسة الجنس غير تقليدية ونظريات الطاقة؛ من نوبة قلبية، في السجون الاتحادية لويسبرغ، السلطة الفلسطينية، حيث كان يقضي عقوبة بالسجن يمكن لمدة سنتين لتوزيع اختراعه، و "الطاقة orgone المجمع" (في انتهاك للقانون الغذاء والدواء)، أو جهاز الهاتف، كشك الحجم الذي من المفترض أن تجمع الطاقة من الغلاف الجوي، والعلاج، في حين أن المريض جلس في الداخل، ونزلات البرد الشائعة، والسرطان، والعجز الجنسي. 

وقد أعاقت هذه الدراسة عمل الرايخ من قبل تعليمات مغادرته أن أوراقه غير المنشورة كانت ليتم تخزينها لمدة 50 عاما بعد وفاته، "لضمان سلامتهم من تدمير وتزوير"، والتي تعني الباحثين لم يتمكنوا من الوصول إليها حتى عام 2007 .
للمذيد تابع موقع الويكي


نبذة عن طاقة الأرجون هي نوع من "الطاقة المفترضة"، وهو النموذج الذي استخدم بعض المعالجين عن الإجراءات السريرية، ولكن الذي هو غير قابل للفحص أو قياس .[SUP][/SUP] و لا يوجد أي دعم عملي لمفهوم من orgone في الطب أو توقف في العلوم الفيزيائية، و البحث في مفهوم مع نهاية عام المعهد.

للمذيد تابع موقع الويكي




ناقش رايش مدخرات الأرجون مع ألبرت أينشتاين في عام 1941.


في 30 ديسمبر 1940، وكتب إلى رايش البرت اينشتاين قائلا انه كان لاكتشاف علمي انه يريد مناقشة، وعلى 13 يناير 1941 ذهب لزيارة اينشتاين في برينستون. تحدثوا لمدة خمس ساعات، وآينشتاين وافقت لاختبار المجمع orgone، التي قامت ببناء رايش للخروج من قفص فاراداي مصنوع من الصلب المجلفن ومعزولة من الخشب والورق من الخارج. اتفق على أن آينشتاين إذا، كما اقترح الرايخ، يمكن أن تثار في درجة الحرارة لكائن من دون مصدر التدفئة واضحة، فإنه سيكون بمثابة "قنبلة" في الفيزياء. 

زودت رايش آينشتاين مع تراكم صغيرة خلال لقائهما الثاني، و آينشتاين اجرى تجربة في الطابق السفلي، الذي ينطوي على اتخاذ درجة الحرارة فوق، في الداخل، وبالقرب من الجهاز. هو تجريد أيضا الجهاز وصولا الى قفص فاراداي لمقارنة درجات الحرارة. في محاولته لتكرار النتائج رايش، لاحظ آينشتاين ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ، الذي جادل رايش ان الطاقة كان سببها orgone التي تراكمت داخل قفص فاراداي. ومع ذلك، أشار أحد مساعدي أينشتاين إلى أن درجة الحرارة كانت في الطابق السفلي من على السقف. وبعد هذه الملاحظة و تعديل لآينشتاين التجربة نتيجة لذلك، خلصت إلى أن التأثير كان ببساطة بسبب التدرج في درجة الحرارة داخل الغرفة. وقال انه كتب الى رايش، واصفا تجاربه، و معربا عن أمله في أن الرايخ ووضع نهج أكثر تشككا. 

ورد رايش رسالة من 25 صفحة إلى آينشتاين، معربا عن قلقه من أن "الحمل الحراري من السقف" ستنضم "الجراثيم الهواء" و "الحركة البراونية" ان يفسروا النتائج الجديدة. وقد نشرت المراسلات بين رايش وآينشتاين من قبل الصحافة الرايخ باعتبارها قضية آينشتاين في عام 1953، وربما دون الحصول على إذن آينشتاين.



و المفهوم من المقال أن اينشتاين العالم الكبير لم يعترف بهذا الأمر


----------



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2012)

*ترجمة سيئة واستنتاج أسوء*



محمد.المصري قال:


> العالم رايش والذي مات مقتولا قبل انتهاء محكوميته في السجون الامريكية
> 
> 
> نبذة عن رايش *Wilhelm * *Reich * -*ويلهلم رايش الطبيب النفسي* الذي سمى الطاقة الكونية البدائية بال "orgone"، ودراسة ذلك "orgonomy".
> ...



لا شك ان هذا المقال هو مترجم بشكل سيء للغاية ورغم ذلك ما دخل السلطة الفلسطينية؟؟؟؟ والله مضحك هذا الكلام. فهل مات رايخ في السجون الفلسطينية؟؟؟؟؟

ومن جهة نتساءل ما الذي قدمه هذا العالم "الكبير" انيشتاين للانسانية؟؟؟
لم أجد براءة اختراع واحدة تنسب له؟؟ هل يوجد مصباح يعود لانيشتاين؟ ثلاجة؟ عمل واحد فقط . شئ عملي واحد فقط؟
الجواب هو لم يقدم اي شئي على الاطلاق!!!
حتى المعادلة والتي تنسب له زورا وبهتانا كغيرها ليس لها اي تطبيق.ولو فرضنا جدلا صحة تلك المعادلة فهي لا تخبرنا بكيفية عمل الانشطار النووي؟؟
اما النظريات الهوليودية كالنسبية وانحناء الزمن-مكان والتواءها والثقوب السوداء وغيرها من الخزعبلات والتي ضللت الجماهير في العالم الثالث فتنسب له المناهج الفضل الاكبر فيها!!

اما رايش المسكين والذي قتل في السجون الامريكية وبحكم صادر من المحكمة وفي عملية غريبة امرت المحكمة بتدمير أجهزة تجميع _الأرغون_ وحرق أطنان من الكتب المتعلقة بـ _طاقة الارغون_!!!!
وشتان مابين الاثنين.

والسبب الحقيقي هو جهاز مروض الغيوم!!! حيث اثبت عمليا قدرته على تعطيل مفاعل نووي كان على بعد اميال من مقر تجربة رايش!!!!!!!!! واستخدامات اخرى لهذا الجهاز في غاية الخطورة بالنسبة لهم طبعا

ولنعد الى مراكم الاورغون
نحن لا يهمنا المصطاحات فلماذا لا نستفيد من تيارات الحمل الحراري وحيث ان هذه المراكم تخلو من اي مصدر تقليدي معروف للوقود وفي نفس الوقت ترتفع درجة حرارتها تلقائيا؟؟

تحياتي وحظوظ طيبة للجميع.


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> لا شك ان هذا المقال هو مترجم بشكل سيء للغاية ورغم ذلك ما دخل السلطة الفلسطينية؟؟؟؟ والله مضحك هذا الكلام. فهل مات رايخ في السجون الفلسطينية؟؟؟؟؟



فعلا بضحك بجد لم أخذ بالي بجملة "السلطة الفلسطينية" ده "خطأ مطبعي" ..... حقك علي يا بيك 
لم يكن في الحسبان اني سأقدمة الى وزير الخارجية أو هأخذ عليه حقوق نشر و رقم ايداع 

انت بجد فكرتني بنكته مشهورة في مصر :7:
"مرة واحد قال لأبوه علمني التفاهة قال له... تعالى في التافهة و اتصدر"


----------



## pic2007 (10 يونيو 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> فعلا بضحك بجد لم أخذ بالي بجملة "السلطة الفلسطينية" ده "خطأ مطبعي" ..... حقك علي يا بيك لم يكن في الحسبان اني سأقدمة الى وزير الخارجية أو هأخذ عليه حقوق نشر و رقم ايداع  انت بجد فكرتني بنكته مشهورة في مصر :7: "مرة واحد قال لأبوه علمني التفاهة قال له... تعالى في التافهة و اتصدر"



قال الله تبارك وتعالى
[يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاءٌ مِنْ نِسَاءٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ] {الحجرات:11} 

والنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يقولالمسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحقره التقوى ها هنا ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم)رواه مسلم.

واول شرط من شروط التوبة هو الاقلاع وليس التمادي في الذنب!

استغفروا الله يغفر لكم.

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم[أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ الله كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ الله وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ المَصِيرُ] {آل عمران:162} .
بارك الله لي ولكم في القرآن العظيم...


----------



## pic2007 (10 يونيو 2012)

طاقة الارغون تحيط بنا من كل جهة. حتى الدوائر الكهربائية التقليدية لا تعمل بمعزل عنها فهي تعمل في الواقع بواسطة هذه الطاقة!! طاقة الاورغون

لناخذ مثال بسيط: ماهي المكثفة؟؟؟
حسنا، هي عبارة عن موصلين بينهما عازل وبالمناسبة هل يمكن لأحد ان يشرح لنا كيف يقوم هذا "اللالكترون" المزعوم بالانتقال بين الموصلين مرورا بالطبقة العازلة؟؟ هل سيحاول البعض ذلك ومستعينا بمعادلات عديمة الجدوى؟؟ طبعا ليس لا وجود للالكترون هنا في هذه الحالة فقط وانما الالكترون غير موجود في الواقع اصلا!! لكن في المقابل يوجد الارغون هنا!!! فالمكثفة هي عبارة عن "مركم اورغوني خاص" هذا كل ما في الامر!

اما الالكترونات "الحرة" والتي تعتمد عليها المناهج الرسمية فلها هي ايضا قصة اخرى..

ولكم تحياتي.


----------



## شكري فاخر (21 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذين لايصدقون ولايعترفون بهذه الانجازات والوسائل المتاحة لهم عبر النت وعبر موقعكم الرائد الذي اتاح لنا ولكل تواق للوصول لهذه الابتكارات الرائعة ينطبق عليهم قول العليم العزيز (بل هم كالانعام بل هم اضل سبيلا)لذا أقول لكم وبكل أعتزاز هنيئا لكم لما تقدموه من نشر المعرفة للانسانية جمعاء ولذوي العقول النيرة ورحم الله المخترعين من امثال العبقري تيسلا وجو وغيرهم الكثير .احترامي وتقديري.


----------



## dlovano (30 يونيو 2012)

خلية جو قرأنا عليها كثيرا وما اكثر المقالات التي تتخدث عنها ومنذ سنين ولكن دعونا نطرخ انفسنا سؤالا 
1-لماذ لم يظهر بطل اخر بعد جو ولم يطبقه بالواقع ختى الان. اذا قلتم لي بان هناك من جربها ونجحت معه فأين هو بالله عليكم
بعد هذه السنوات من بعده فهل كان جو خاتمة المخترعين
2-الدول الصناعية الكبرى وشركات صناعة السيارات والمحركات تنفق مليارات الدولارات في مجالات البحث العلمي والطاقات
المتجددة وتذخر لها العقول العلمية العالية بأعلى المستويات كلها من اجل الحصول على القليل من التحسن في توفير الطاقة
لمنتجاتها الم يسمع واحد منهم بهذا الاختراع البسيط والعظيم الذي سينقذ البشرية جمعاء
3-الا تلاحظون بأن الامر مبالغ فيه قليلا بل تماما والا لوجنا كل مراكز البخث العلمي بالعالم تنافست فيه بما تمتلكه من قدرات مادية 
وعلمية كبيرة اسوة بما ينفق على النفط واذا قلتم بأنه تم قمعه لاغراض اقتصادية ونفطية ودولية فلماذا لم يقمع مخترع الخلية 
الشمسية ومخترعوا الطواحين والطاقات الاخرى 
4-فهل خلية جو اختراع خقيقي ام وهم جعلونا نعيش فيه لنبتعد عنهم في مجال البخوث العلمية فيحققوا لنفسهم الصدارة ونبقى نحن خلفهم
5-هل اجد الرد الموضوعي عن اسئلتي


----------



## dlovano (30 يونيو 2012)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل سمعت من بعض الردود بأن خلية جو مشروحة بالتفصيل في كتاب علاء الدين الخلبي طيب لماذا لم يطبقها علاء الدين الخلبي نفسه ويقوم بشرحها فيدخل التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه ويخلص البشرية من الاحتباس الحراري


----------



## شكري فاخر (24 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الغالي عاطف فهمي 
صنعنا خلية اكس جو المبدع العبقري حفظه الباري
وسارت خطواتها كما هو مدرج في الكتاب المنقول من مصدر اخر ولكن لنفس المترجم رعاه المعطي
الاخ المتفاني علاء الحلبي
المشكلة التي نعانيها الان هو 
معالجة الماء الخاص بها 
لانها لاتعمل بشكل المطلوب بالماء الذي اخذناه من الابار الخاصة
ممكن التوجيه منكم خاصة
امتناني 
اخوكم
شكري فاخر


----------

